
National parks in Arizona using microchip tech to deter cactus thieves - hownottowrite
http://ktar.com/story/1998430/national-parks-in-arizona-using-microchip-tech-to-deter-thieves/
======
idop
If they can't be tracked, how would that deter thieves? Edit: looks like they
can't be used to track, but to identify cacti "suspected stolen", so I guess
that's something.

